# Our Vizslas run the house!



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I was drinking coffee this morning in the kitchen, and the house just seemed a bit too quiet. Very suspicious... I went to see what the two were up to and found them this way! We never really got around to setting up our living room the way we wanted, and it has become our Vizsla room...with a V-couch and a Vizslachair...and a Vizslasoundmachine - piano, and a few Vizslamats to chew bones on. The cat's "balcony" has become a Vizsla head-rest when looking out the window... I stood there for a second and realized, our dogs spend significantly more time in this room than us... :-[
*Is there anyone else out there who has a Vizsla room?* ???


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't have any pictures, but our spare bedroom has become the pups' room for sure. They have their crates in there and a (human) bed to lounge on. ;D Of course, if I could ask them they would say the entire house belongs to them.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Big sofa... but no room for me :-[


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the picture!  So Vizsla-like to hog the couch, bed, chair and everything else they've set their eyes on. If we want to sit on the V-couch, we can only sit in the middle. If we take one of the corners, it's crisis in the Vizsla world! They paw and roam in circles around the room, and quietly whine and pretend it's the end of the world. Then they try to squeeze themselves in! ???


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Suliko- your home looks beautiful even though you have a V couch. I never thought I would make design decisions because of my dog. Just spent my morning picking out new tile because I hate seeing paw prints on our light tile on the kitchen. Maybe I should pick out dirt colored tile..lol.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We may not own the whole room but we sure own the couch...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*RubyRoo*, thank you! That couch is so old....and they keep messing up the cover grrrr : I know what you mean by having paw prints on light tile. Our kitchen has light tiles, and every single day I have to clean it, sometimes multiple times... every little thing is visible :-\ 

*datacan*, now that is just cute! :-*


----------

